# 1937 Silver King Tricycles



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Here is a pair seldom encountered. These were offered in 20", 16", and 12" sizes. I've never seen a 12" size and would be a serious buyer if anyone knows of one. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 18, 2020)

They look killer together Shawn!  I did not know they made a 12" model.  I will have to start turning over some rocks to try and get you a hat trick.


----------



## cr250mark (Apr 18, 2020)

Sweeet pair Shawn 
I’ve only run across 1 Silver King in person in 15 years 
Scarce Set Buddy. 
Thanks for posting

mark


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> They look killer together Shawn!  I did not know they made a 12" model.  I will have to start turning over some rocks to try and get you a hat trick.




Thanks Brant keep looking under the same kinda rocks because you’ve done pretty good so far! It would be amazing to have all three sizes. I was ecstatic just to get the first one! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Here is the '37 ad. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 19, 2020)

Shawn, for 1930s tricycles that definitely is a rare pair indeed!

Dave


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 15, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is a pair seldom encountered. These were offered in 20", 16", and 12" sizes. I've never seen a 12" size and would be a serious buyer if anyone knows of one. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1176998
> 
> ...



Hola Shawn have a nice stay safe! I saw a variety of trycles when goes to the bicycle shows! Different colors shapes & sizes! But the SK are scarce some incomplete others painted! But find it as close to original state very few! Enjoy & keeps in good shape!!!


----------

